# I think I'm gonna make it!



## minnesota59 (Apr 3, 2015)

It's been 6 months since stbxh decided he needed to reconnect with an old girlfriend. (ewww, she fugly and FAT! unlike beauteous ME!!!)Ha!) A couple of days ago, I read where he told her he "loved her"…as much as I question his ability to be "in love" so soon,it was almost like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders, and I actually feel a sense of peace! I think I have finally reached the acceptance stage of this truly emotionally and physically draining process. I never thought I would ever be able to accept his affair..she can HAVE HIM!!!…guess I'm finally OVER the carnage he's inflicted in my life…I am RECLAIMING MY life as MY OWN!!!!:grin2:


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

minnesota59 said:


> It's been 6 months since stbxh decided he needed to reconnect with an old girlfriend. (ewww, she fugly and FAT! unlike beauteous ME!!!)Ha!) A couple of days ago, I read where he told her he "loved her"…as much as I question his ability to be "in love" so soon,it was almost like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders, and I actually feel a sense of peace! I think I have finally reached the acceptance stage of this truly emotionally and physically draining process. I never thought I would ever be able to accept his affair..she can HAVE HIM!!!…guess I'm finally OVER the carnage he's inflicted in my life…I am RECLAIMING MY life as MY OWN!!!!:grin2:



Congrats, and congrats on also repeatidly revisiting the anger stage time and time again.

May I suggest buying a punching bag that looks like a scrotum so you can envision yourself beating his balls until they are useless just like he is.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Good for you, you made it


----------



## unblinded (May 27, 2015)

minnesota59 said:


> It's been 6 months since stbxh decided he needed to reconnect with an old girlfriend. (ewww, she fugly and FAT! unlike beauteous ME!!!)Ha!) A couple of days ago, I read where he told her he "loved her"…as much as I question his ability to be "in love" so soon,it was almost like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders, and I actually feel a sense of peace! I think I have finally reached the acceptance stage of this truly emotionally and physically draining process. I never thought I would ever be able to accept his affair..she can HAVE HIM!!!…guess I'm finally OVER the carnage he's inflicted in my life…I am RECLAIMING MY life as MY OWN!!!!:grin2:


Thank the OW for accepting return of your defective merchandise.

And yes...you'll take store credit.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah you are in no way at an acceptance stage, sorry. If you were you wouldn't even care he said he loved her. And the anger bleeds through your words. Is she really fat? Like 250 pounds or more?


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes. Methinks the lady doth protest too much. Take it from someone who sleeps with anger every night. 

I don't discount anger - it got me through the worst times of the Depression stage. It can be a productive, even positive, emotion.

It can also consume you. The trick is to not let it do that.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Anger certainly has its place in the process of detachment. It helped me get through the divorce. But what really helps you move on is indifference. That usually takes awhile but it's a wonderful feeling when you get there.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nomorebeans said:


> Yes. Methinks the lady doth protest too much. Take it from someone who sleeps with anger every night.
> 
> I don't discount anger - it got me through the worst times of the Depression stage. It can be a productive, even positive, emotion.
> 
> It can also consume you. The trick is to not let it do that.


and once you realize you HAVE TO VACILLATE between all these emotions to actually HEAL, then its much easier knowing the path you are on to ultimate ACCEPTANCE/INDIFFERENCE. Hiding any of these with pills or alcohol will only drag the process out more...But Beanie is smart and already knows this...


----------

